# Round trip Reservations



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

I'm about to make our flight reservations to Manila. My husband is an American and I have dual citizenship. We plan on staying in the Philippines for 6-9 months only. Do we make a round trip reservations or can we get away with one-way flight. Will they give us a hard time at the Philippine Immigration?


----------



## fmartin_gila (May 15, 2011)

You should have no problem but he will not be allowed to board a plane from the US without an outbound ticket. Just buy as cheap as possible ticket to somewhere to throw away.

Fred


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

You both should not need a round trip ticket. Since you are dual citizen you can get your husband a Balikbayan Stamp good for one year. Make sure you have a copy of your marriage certificate. Some airlines are a little difficult with the procedure. Recommend using PAL for the flight. Just got mine on a flight from Vietnam with my wife on 20 Sep.

Balikbayan Privilege


----------



## Palawenio (Mar 4, 2014)

I don't know what your plans are exactly in the Philippines, but I would consider an escape plan just in case you find yourself unable to last for that length of time. I'm used to life in the Philippines but my desire to stay start to disappear after 4, 5 months..


----------



## jon1 (Mar 18, 2012)

bidrod said:


> You both should not need a round trip ticket. Since you are dual citizen you can get your husband a Balikbayan Stamp good for one year. Make sure you have a copy of your marriage certificate. Some airlines are a little difficult with the procedure. Recommend using PAL for the flight. Just got mine on a flight from Vietnam with my wife on 20 Sep.
> 
> Balikbayan Privilege


Just to clarify, your husband will get the Balikbayan stamp upon arrival AFTER you request it for him. This is good for one year and does not require any trips to the BI for extensions, fees or reporting. It also alleviates the issue of an ECC (Exit Clearance Certificate) for stays more than 180 days acquired within one week prior to leaving.

You being a dual citizen should not need a return or exit ticket. Him being a US citizen will need a ticket out of country, doesn't have to be a US return ticket. Like others have said, just buy a cheap one way ticket to SE Asia from the Philippines. Count it as a throwaway.


----------



## JRB__NW (Apr 8, 2015)

I came in on a one way ticket the last time without any issues at either end. I flew PAL from Honolulu.


----------



## Gary D (Oct 28, 2013)

JRB__NW said:


> I came in on a one way ticket the last time without any issues at either end. I flew PAL from Honolulu.


But you took the chance. 

No one on this site can ganantee that the traveller in question will not be turned away from the airport because they don't have a ticket that is requiered by internation law.


----------



## bidrod (Mar 31, 2015)

Read the whole thing it answers most questions.

Do I Need A Return Ticket To Fly To The Philippines - PhilFAQs


----------



## Nannetteph (Aug 13, 2015)

So, we're thinking of driving to NYC to say goodbye to family members from Atlanta. One way tickets from JFK is almost half the price if I flew from Atlanta. And, round trip tickets from JFK is almost cost the same as one way tickets. If I purchase a round trip ticket, how far forward can I reserve the return flight?


----------



## pijoe (Jul 21, 2015)

My wife and I fly Korean air out of JFK every year. She is a dual citizen and I am U.S. citizen. We buy round trip and then when we get in the country we call Korean in Manila and cancel our return flight. You should buy a ticket that is good for one year, then you can leave whenever you want within reason at any time. In other words with a few weeks heads up you can re book and use the ticket to get home rather than throw money away. If you PM me I will give you the name and number of our agent here in New Jersey. We have used him for 20 years. Last year we paid about $880 dollars for round trip tickets that were good for a year. Haven't checked the market yet, but I assume with the price of oil down there should be some good deals around out of JFK.


----------



## esv1226 (Mar 13, 2014)

You are Filipino. You are coming HOME and not going to some foreign country. Do not let anyone intimidate you when you enter the country. Your husband enjoys the same status as a Balikbayan. Have a copy of your marriage certificate handy - immigration may ask for it.
Some airlines are not familiar with the Balikbayan program. I agree with pijoe. If you plan to return within the year, you are better off with return tickets.


----------

